# Middle TN 20 Acres with Home and buildings



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

I am going to go ahead and list this here even though it will be Oct before we Plan to push the sell. We have a 20 acre farm in middle TN that has a 1994 1400 square foot Modular home. 
It has a 2200 square foot barn (currently open but is going to be closed in for Horses) 
It has pond pasture and woods. 
Plenty of deer and turkey
Plenty of State high way frontage,
Possible to have a Hardy Outdoor Stove. (Winter utilities are about a $100.00)
The house is three bedroom 2 1/2 bath 
Electric and Gas DSL Cable ect.
This fall when we move I am going to remodel. 
The price before I remodel is $100,000.00 
After I remodel $150,00.00
Cannon County is low taxes and easy code resrictions.


----------



## stevenhman (Dec 8, 2010)

Any pictures?


----------

